# Dying wood?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Let’s say one wanted to make a design with contrasting colors. Say something like a “corner post dovetail”…










And I wanted the corner wood to be black. What would be the best way of archiving this knowing I would have to glue, sand and varnish the wood after dying? I’ve used Ritt dye in the past on plastic parts. But I’m not sure what dipping wood into hot liquid would do to the fitment of something precise like this. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> Let’s say one wanted to make a design with contrasting colors. Say something like a “corner post dovetail”…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Black, India Ink is the best & easiest way to do it... it sinks into the wood... no problems whatsoever... check eBay.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Good tip Joe! Do you just apply it with a rag or sponge brush? kinda like a stain?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> Good tip Joe! Do you just apply it with a rag or sponge brush? kinda like a stain?


Just a small brush... even a piece of paper towel... etc. Not critical.

It soaks right into the wood... like a super stain!

Careful... that stuff will get you black!

Test it out on some of the wood scrap to get a feel for it on THE wood you're using... doesn't take much...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Why not just use black wood ?
Ink will beed into the wood and most of the time it's a water base item..

so to say any coating that is water base also will make it beed into the other wood, you could try a seal the other wood 1st. but why take the chance...ink is nasty stuff...and paint is to thick...

http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Me...creen=CTGY&Store_Code=WS&Category_Code=Walnut
http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Me...S&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=African_Blackwood
http://www.countyfloors.com/species_blackwood.html



===========


Nickbee said:


> Let’s say one wanted to make a design with contrasting colors. Say something like a “corner post dovetail”…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> Good tip Joe! Do you just apply it with a rag or sponge brush? kinda like a stain?


Another way to get wood black; aka Ebonizing Wood.

If your wood has a lot of tannin in it, like white oak, you can use steel wool, vinegar to soak (make the solution), filter, then apply. Will turn the wood black... Whether it's India Ink black or not is something else.

If you can get to these links, they may help:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2193


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodwork...ques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=24643


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Materials/MaterialsPDF.aspx?id=24125

Whatever method you use, be sure the wood dries completely before proceeding.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would keep my expectations low on this project. Dying wood black might give you an end result of charcoal grey or something close to it. One thing is for sure, it will not be jet black.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BJ,

The issue with using another wood would be matching up material thicknesses for a project like a corner dovetail. If I could dye a piece of the same stock it would make life easy (keep in mind I don’t have a planer or drum sander to help at this point). If I used India ink, but the box together, then used poly over everything am I going to run into bleeding problems? 

BTW it looks like that woodworkerssource.net site has lots of options for “sample boards” that might work well with some box projects I have in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

after browsing that site (woodworkerssource.net) there are some amazing combinations that would work well for a project like this. If I get to different species as samples (1/2" x 3" x 6") how close will they be dimension wise? Damn you BJ!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is more info...

This link has 2 posts on india ink...
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9084&highlight=india+ink

I have seen Ash look really super ebonized with india ink... nice grain, etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

All I can say if it's worth doing it must be worth doing it right... or the best you can 

Short cuts always look like short cuts,,and Yes I think it will bleed most wood is like a sponge that's why glue will hold it ,,do this for test get a glass of water put just a drop or two on the wood and watch it run out now do the same thing on the end grain, it will take more water but it's in the wood just a bit deeper and in time if was black ink it will come to the top of the wood,,it was a tree at one time and just about all the little pipes are still in place..they maybe dryed up but with a bit of water they are open again..

You can pickup small stock from Rockler for just one many hardwood outlets they have cut off's ,they almost give away, a 5 dollar hand plane will do the job just fine to get the small part to size with almost no work at all...and then you can say I MADE THAT ,with your chess way out ...  and a smile from ear to ear..,,,,, anyone can drive nail but it takes a bit to drive it in without making a mess ....... and it's fun do it right...you will need to take my word for it... 

Have fun..





===========


Nickbee said:


> after browsing that site (woodworkerssource.net) there are some amazing combinations that would work well for a project like this. If I get to different species as samples (1/2" x 3" x 6") how close will they be dimension wise? Damn you BJ!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Many wood turners ebonize wood all the time. The easiest thing to do and I know many that have tried it is as Joe says, India Ink. India ink is very permanent and will be very black. I have seen different concoctions used as well to turn the wood black. I have always wanted to try that for lid pulls on boxes and will one of these days. David Marks ebonizes wood all the time for his projects ... but if you want black black wood get some ebony... but very very expensive! Blackwood is a very pretty wood but it is kind of a chocolaty black or at least what I have turned is. Try the india ink... you can get a small bottle are art supply stores and stationary stores. 

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW BJ, I need a hand plane 101. Any suggestions on some reading? 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

The best 101 is put one in your hands, clamp up some soft wood and play with the plane, now when it comes to putting the edge back on the blade you will need a book/info but for a 5.00 plane it's not worth it just by a new one and then one day buy a stone and put the edge back one 2 or 3 at one time..putting the edge back on is a art and will take time to get it down right..

=======


----------

